# MM2H- Is there another way to stay



## Gloucesterguy

I am a retired UK National considering moving to Malaysia to be with friends

Have been looking at the MM2H program. My Pensions plus UK house let income is more than sufficient but my investment capital is lacking. However my Pension alone is just not quite enough to meet the MM2H criteria.

Is it possible to stay in Malaysia by any other option without MM2H status?

I have lived in the Philippines and there it was possible to pay visa extensions for over one year. After that it was necessary to leave the country for a short vacation before returning to start the entire process over again. Many expats were using this method to continue their stay in the country. 

Have spent too long looking at the Malaysian Immigration rules without any success - Please help.


----------



## Serendipity2

Gloucesterguy said:


> I am a retired UK National considering moving to Malaysia to be with friends
> 
> Have been looking at the MM2H program. My Pensions plus UK house let income is more than sufficient but my investment capital is lacking. However my Pension alone is just not quite enough to meet the MM2H criteria.
> 
> Is it possible to stay in Malaysia by any other option without MM2H status?
> 
> I have lived in the Philippines and there it was possible to pay visa extensions for over one year. After that it was necessary to leave the country for a short vacation before returning to start the entire process over again. Many expats were using this method to continue their stay in the country.
> 
> Have spent too long looking at the Malaysian Immigration rules without any success - Please help.



Gloucesterguy,

No need to worry about a MM2H visa. Malaysia is very accommodating - when you arrive you receive a 90 day visa whether by air, boat, train etc. I'm not sure it can be extended without a trip to a border but that's easy. There are very cheap flights to Singapore or Jakarta or Bangkok to start the whole process again. Some countries are more difficult - like Thailand and the Philippines really isn't a walk in the park from my perspective. AND they'll allow you to work should you want to - there may be some restrictions but much more accommodating than anywhere else I've seen in Asia. Check either Air Asia or Tiger Air - I think there are cheap flights from PI [Clark only darn it] to KL. 

Serendipity2


----------



## aubella

Gloucesterguy said:


> I am a retired UK National considering moving to Malaysia to be with friends
> 
> Have been looking at the MM2H program. My Pensions plus UK house let income is more than sufficient but my investment capital is lacking. However my Pension alone is just not quite enough to meet the MM2H criteria.
> 
> Is it possible to stay in Malaysia by any other option without MM2H status?
> 
> I have lived in the Philippines and there it was possible to pay visa extensions for over one year. After that it was necessary to leave the country for a short vacation before returning to start the entire process over again. Many expats were using this method to continue their stay in the country.
> 
> Have spent too long looking at the Malaysian Immigration rules without any success - Please help.


As a UK national, you can extend your 90 days visa for another 60 days when you are in Malaysia, and then leave the country for another 72 hours (by the rule) if you want to get another 90 days in Malaysia. However, if the officer at the immigration checkpoint found out that you have stayed in Malaysia without a long term visa for more than 182 days in a year, you may either be granted a shorter visa (14 days) or may require you to stay out from Malaysia for a longer period in order to stamp another 90 days for you.

On the other hand, should you decide to pursue the route in MM2H further, feel free to contact me I am General Manager of Aubella (MM2H) Sdn. Bhd.

The requirement for deposit of MYR150,000 is a must, but the requirement for MYR 350,000 as a financial proof for the application can be adjusted lower on a case by case basis.


----------



## Gloucesterguy

*Two Hundred and Fourty Days in Malaysia*



aubella said:


> As a UK national, you can extend your 90 days visa for another 60 days when you are in Malaysia, and then leave the country for another 72 hours (by the rule) if you want to get another 90 days in Malaysia. However, if the officer at the immigration checkpoint found out that you have stayed in Malaysia without a long term visa for more than 182 days in a year, you may either be granted a shorter visa (14 days) or may require you to stay out from Malaysia for a longer period in order to stamp another 90 days for you.
> 
> On the other hand, should you decide to pursue the route in MM2H further, feel free to contact me I am General Manager of Aubella (MM2H) Sdn. Bhd.
> 
> The requirement for deposit of MYR150,000 is a must, but the requirement for MYR 350,000 as a financial proof for the application can be adjusted lower on a case by case basis.


Thankyou for your advice Aubella,:clap2:

By my simple calculation 90+60, 72Hour gap, +90=240 days of Malaysian welcome from a total of 365 days, leaving 125 days - 3days= 122days, ie about 4months to account for in the first year.

I could return to the UK:rain: for a 32 day family reunion. That leaves 90 days to complete the first year of Malaysian living.

Do you think that I can expect to get a 90 day re-entry approval at this point?

If the answer is yes, then at the expiry of almost 90 days I take a short break away again, come back into Malaysia and the year is completed. So I should get another 90days to start the second year and repeat the cycle.

Am I on-track or off my head:eyebrows: or just trying to be over complicated

Anyway am not at all confident in this plan. Do you have a better suggestion leaving MM2H aside for now?


----------



## Gloucesterguy

Serendipity2 said:


> Gloucesterguy,
> 
> No need to worry about a MM2H visa. Malaysia is very accommodating - when you arrive you receive a 90 day visa whether by air, boat, train etc. I'm not sure it can be extended without a trip to a border but that's easy. There are very cheap flights to Singapore or Jakarta or Bangkok to start the whole process again. Some countries are more difficult - like Thailand and the Philippines really isn't a walk in the park from my perspective. AND they'll allow you to work should you want to - there may be some restrictions but much more accommodating than anywhere else I've seen in Asia. Check either Air Asia or Tiger Air - I think there are cheap flights from PI [Clark only darn it] to KL.
> 
> Serendipity2


Very nice of you to reply Serendipity2,

Also have some advice along similar lines to yours, as you probably have noticed already. Its very comforting to know that Malaysia is very accomodating, that gives me some encouragement to come up with a workable plan to stay there.

I am curious to know how easy or difficult it might be to set up a small business there as my Filipina friend, a very experienced and talented Tailor, also operating a small business in the Philippines, would like to start up a Dress Making business in Malaysia . If that is feasible, that could also give me a business interest. This may be a complicated matter due to the Visa requirements for Philippine Nationals. I think they need an Employer and letter of invitation to work in Malaysia. If you or anyone can offer some constructive suggestions on the possibility of starting a business like that it would be appreciated.


----------



## Serendipity2

Gloucesterguy said:


> Very nice of you to reply Serendipity2,
> 
> Also have some advice along similar lines to yours, as you probably have noticed already. Its very comforting to know that Malaysia is very accomodating, that gives me some encouragement to come up with a workable plan to stay there.
> 
> I am curious to know how easy or difficult it might be to set up a small business there as my Filipina friend, a very experienced and talented Tailor, also operating a small business in the Philippines, would like to start up a Dress Making business in Malaysia . If that is feasible, that could also give me a business interest. This may be a complicated matter due to the Visa requirements for Philippine Nationals. I think they need an Employer and letter of invitation to work in Malaysia. If you or anyone can offer some constructive suggestions on the possibility of starting a business like that it would be appreciated.


Gloucesterguy,

There are many ways to skin a cat! One way is to bring her as a 'maid'. It's in the MM2H info. I know that it's possible to work "part time" but not sure if that's with an MM2H visa or not but think it is. The good news is, with the MM2H visa you CAN bring a maid and you can import or buy a car duty and tax free. The other side of that coin is that you need to bring in and leave on deposit for a minimum one year MYR 150,000 if you're "old" and MYR 300,000 if you're one of those "young ones" After a year both can reduce that to MYR 60,000 which must remain in the bank until you decide to depart. I think to reduce that amount, though, you either have to buy a home or use for medical. Better "Google" MM2H and read ALL the fine print. 

Then again, I would suggest you live there for a year or in Asia, and try other places too. There are a lot of benefits to living in Malaysia but the rest of Asia has many wonderful adventures too. Or at least move there, rent, see if it's what you like and want and then make the decision. Move in haste, repent in leisure. Oh, that's MARRY in haste, repent in leisure. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Gloucesterguy

*Looks More and More as if MM2H is the only way*



Serendipity2 said:


> Gloucesterguy,
> 
> There are many ways to skin a cat! One way is to bring her as a 'maid'. It's in the MM2H info. I know that it's possible to work "part time" but not sure if that's with an MM2H visa or not but think it is. The good news is, with the MM2H visa you CAN bring a maid and you can import or buy a car duty and tax free. The other side of that coin is that you need to bring in and leave on deposit for a minimum one year MYR 150,000 if you're "old" and MYR 300,000 if you're one of those "young ones" After a year both can reduce that to MYR 60,000 which must remain in the bank until you decide to depart. I think to reduce that amount, though, you either have to buy a home or use for medical. Better "Google" MM2H and read ALL the fine print.
> 
> Then again, I would suggest you live there for a year or in Asia, and try other places too. There are a lot of benefits to living in Malaysia but the rest of Asia has many wonderful adventures too. Or at least move there, rent, see if it's what you like and want and then make the decision. Move in haste, repent in leisure. Oh, that's MARRY in haste, repent in leisure.
> 
> Serendipity2


Hello Again Serendipity2,
OK, Can see there are benefits with the MM2H program that will not apply with Visitor status. So, I must look really hard at how I might be able to qualify. Maybe there are options for me to raise the necessary investment with a loan.

Is the RM 150,000 the only outlay. Thought there might be some other amount to find? 

Can I really pre-arrange, visa etc, an entry to Malaysia with a maid escort on an MM2H ? If that's true I know just the right person

Would you advise an experienced person, such as an agent, to advise on the practical can and cannot do's. and to make all the arrangements? I saw comment that they are very expensive for the work they actually do.

Have already spent 3 years in Asia, mostly in the Philippines. Spent a week in KL already and was very impressed- everything was so clean and organized.


----------



## Serendipity2

Gloucesterguy said:


> Hello Again Serendipity2,
> OK, Can see there are benefits with the MM2H program that will not apply with Visitor status. So, I must look really hard at how I might be able to qualify. Maybe there are options for me to raise the necessary investment with a loan.
> 
> Is the RM 150,000 the only outlay. Thought there might be some other amount to find?
> 
> Can I really pre-arrange, visa etc, an entry to Malaysia with a maid escort on an MM2H ? If that's true I know just the right person
> 
> Would you advise an experienced person, such as an agent, to advise on the practical can and cannot do's. and to make all the arrangements? I saw comment that they are very expensive for the work they actually do.
> 
> Have already spent 3 years in Asia, mostly in the Philippines. Spent a week in KL already and was very impressed- everything was so clean and organized.



Gloucesterguy,

I'm not the definitive expert on Malaysia or MM2H so anything I've posted is more what I think that what I know but if you'll "Google" the MM2H there is a lot of info and, yes, I've read you can bring a maid but before you opted to do so you should find out what obligations there are regarding salary and taxes etc. 

Probably your best source would be Tumbleweeds who has lived in KL and can give you some helpful guidance. I do understand, though, that many expats live in Malaysia for years, even buy real estate [I understand you do not have to be a Malay citizen to buy a home - someone correct me if this is not correct] and just make infrequent trips out of the country to renew their 90 day visas. That may end one day but for now apparently it's not a problem. One bit I did read that was somewhat troubling is that after 60-65 you could not buy health insurance and if you did have it when you hit 70 you can't renew. I guess that's government planning for you - out with the old! :/ Still, I understand medical care is pretty affordable - like the Philippines. Unless you have a serious medical problem. I do think you'll find Malaysia far more open to expats than the Philippines is and you CAN buy a home whereas in the Philippines you can lease every square foot [or meter] of every island but you can't own one square inch of the Philippines. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Gloucesterguy

Serendipity2 said:


> Gloucesterguy,
> 
> I'm not the definitive expert on Malaysia or MM2H so anything I've posted is more what I think that what I know but if you'll "Google" the MM2H there is a lot of info and, yes, I've read you can bring a maid but before you opted to do so you should find out what obligations there are regarding salary and taxes etc.
> 
> Probably your best source would be Tumbleweeds who has lived in KL and can give you some helpful guidance. I do understand, though, that many expats live in Malaysia for years, even buy real estate [I understand you do not have to be a Malay citizen to buy a home - someone correct me if this is not correct] and just make infrequent trips out of the country to renew their 90 day visas. That may end one day but for now apparently it's not a problem. One bit I did read that was somewhat troubling is that after 60-65 you could not buy health insurance and if you did have it when you hit 70 you can't renew. I guess that's government planning for you - out with the old! :/ Still, I understand medical care is pretty affordable - like the Philippines. Unless you have a serious medical problem. I do think you'll find Malaysia far more open to expats than the Philippines is and you CAN buy a home whereas in the Philippines you can lease every square foot [or meter] of every island but you can't own one square inch of the Philippines.
> 
> Serendipity2


Thankyou again Serendipidy2,
Hopefully Tumbleweed is willing to share some knowledge and experiences. Definitely try to make contact there.

The Philippines operate the same restrictions on medical insurance. I believe its very difficult to get medical insurance above 65 years. I did notice that Blue Shield, think thats who it was, is introducing insurance for seniors but at a very high price.

I do not need to be reminded about land and property ownership in the Philippines, having suffered a very costly experience there. But thats another story.

Will be spending quite a lot of time looking up all the "must know" on MM2H and beyond.


----------



## Serendipity2

Gloucesterguy said:


> Thankyou again Serendipidy2,
> Hopefully Tumbleweed is willing to share some knowledge and experiences. Definitely try to make contact there.
> 
> The Philippines operate the same restrictions on medical insurance. I believe its very difficult to get medical insurance above 65 years. I did notice that Blue Shield, think thats who it was, is introducing insurance for seniors but at a very high price.
> 
> I do not need to be reminded about land and property ownership in the Philippines, having suffered a very costly experience there. But thats another story.
> 
> Will be spending quite a lot of time looking up all the "must know" on MM2H and beyond.



Gloucesterguy,

I nearly made the mistake in buying. I found two gorgeous lots with a fabulous view overlooking Cebu ready to go. The price was right and I had asked several people if there were any restrictions. No problem I was told. I had an Architect and geological engineers up on the site, "Great lot" they said. Then, just to be sure, I got my attorney up there. He tried to show me other land to buy. Finally I pinned him down and he admitted I could not own ANY land unless I created an artifice to buy it in a corporation. I can see how that would go and one day, after paying for the land and probably building that home only to be asked to leave the Philippines. That ended that and I soon departed from the Philippines. Now, had I married, I could own the land and build that home but the day the paint finished drying my new wife could say, "Bye, bye" and she would have a new home. Thanks but no thanks. The Philippines is not a friendly place for expats. Even if you find a good woman and marry her you have few rights. 

In Malyasia you can buy and own your home. I like that. No ambiguity there! 

I would still rent for a year. It's easy to buy and not always that easy to sell. Plus you'll learn a lot more about real estate values and where to live. Tumbleweeds would be your best source as well. Go back and read her postings if you can - well worth the effort!  

Serendipity2


----------



## aubella

Gloucesterguy said:


> Hello Again Serendipity2,
> OK, Can see there are benefits with the MM2H program that will not apply with Visitor status. So, I must look really hard at how I might be able to qualify. Maybe there are options for me to raise the necessary investment with a loan.
> 
> Is the RM 150,000 the only outlay. Thought there might be some other amount to find?
> 
> Can I really pre-arrange, visa etc, an entry to Malaysia with a maid escort on an MM2H ? If that's true I know just the right person
> 
> Would you advise an experienced person, such as an agent, to advise on the practical can and cannot do's. and to make all the arrangements? I saw comment that they are very expensive for the work they actually do.
> 
> Have already spent 3 years in Asia, mostly in the Philippines. Spent a week in KL already and was very impressed- everything was so clean and organized.


The requirement for MYR 150,000 as a deposit for MM2H is still the same, but since 1st April 2009 all new applications will only be allowed to withdraw MYR 50,000 in a year's time, which means that you have to maintain at least MYR 100,000 for the whole duration of MM2H.

I am an "agent"


----------



## aubella

Gloucesterguy said:


> Thankyou for your advice Aubella,:clap2:
> 
> By my simple calculation 90+60, 72Hour gap, +90=240 days of Malaysian welcome from a total of 365 days, leaving 125 days - 3days= 122days, ie about 4months to account for in the first year.
> 
> I could return to the UK:rain: for a 32 day family reunion. That leaves 90 days to complete the first year of Malaysian living.
> 
> Do you think that I can expect to get a 90 day re-entry approval at this point?
> 
> If the answer is yes, then at the expiry of almost 90 days I take a short break away again, come back into Malaysia and the year is completed. So I should get another 90days to start the second year and repeat the cycle.
> 
> Am I on-track or off my head:eyebrows: or just trying to be over complicated
> 
> Anyway am not at all confident in this plan. Do you have a better suggestion leaving MM2H aside for now?


Your calculation is correct, even on the second time you could renew for another 60 days after the initial 90 days if you wish.

The part about maid can be a bit complicated under MM2H. You have to be a "married" person and bring along your wife in order to be sure of your entitlement to a maid.

It is not true that only malay citizens can buy a house in Malaysia. Anyone can invest in residential property in Malaysia as long as the value is more than MYR 250,000 for most part of Malaysia, and the property is not zoned for bumiputra. As a MM2H participant you can enjoy various local facilities such as ease of utility connection, a local driving license, a local long term mobile phone, satellite TV, credit card etc for local usage.


----------



## aubella

Serendipity2 said:


> Gloucesterguy,
> 
> I'm not the definitive expert on Malaysia or MM2H so anything I've posted is more what I think that what I know but if you'll "Google" the MM2H there is a lot of info and, yes, I've read you can bring a maid but before you opted to do so you should find out what obligations there are regarding salary and taxes etc.
> 
> Probably your best source would be Tumbleweeds who has lived in KL and can give you some helpful guidance. I do understand, though, that many expats live in Malaysia for years, even buy real estate [I understand you do not have to be a Malay citizen to buy a home - someone correct me if this is not correct] and just make infrequent trips out of the country to renew their 90 day visas. That may end one day but for now apparently it's not a problem. One bit I did read that was somewhat troubling is that after 60-65 you could not buy health insurance and if you did have it when you hit 70 you can't renew. I guess that's government planning for you - out with the old! :/ Still, I understand medical care is pretty affordable - like the Philippines. Unless you have a serious medical problem. I do think you'll find Malaysia far more open to expats than the Philippines is and you CAN buy a home whereas in the Philippines you can lease every square foot [or meter] of every island but you can't own one square inch of the Philippines.
> 
> Serendipity2


It is not true that after 60 years old you can buy health insurance. We arrange health insurance for last entry age of 70 years old, and the insurance is guaranteed to be renew until age 80 years old. The insurance company is Prudential.

As an expat, you can seek medical outpatient treatment in government hospital for MYR 5 each time, just a bit more expensive than the local rate of MYR 1

My mistake in previous post, I thought that I read that house ownership is an issue, but you are right, house ownership is a very simple and straightforward issue for even expats in Malaysia


----------



## Serendipity2

aubella said:


> The requirement for MYR 150,000 as a deposit for MM2H is still the same, but since 1st April 2009 all new applications will only be allowed to withdraw MYR 50,000 in a year's time, which means that you have to maintain at least MYR 100,000 for the whole duration of MM2H.
> 
> I am an "agent"



aubella,

Wow, that's a HUGE change! 

Instead of being able to draw down on the money from MYR 150,000 [MYR 300,000 for under 50 years of age] to MYR 60,000 at the end of a year and use the money to buy a home one now has to maintain MYR 100,000 in a Malaysian bank and thus only able to withdraw MYR 50,000? At the current exchange rate that means retirees would have to maintain, on deposit with a bank, about US$29,000. [instead of around $17,200 which is high enough] I guess that's to insure if they have to boot you they have the money to do it with or if you become ill or have an accident it will be your money that's paying the bills. I don't think that was a positive move by the Malaysian government to 'lure' expats to come to Malaysia and participate in the MM2H visa program. Better to come and rent until a more reasonable program is available. 

Too bad a single guy can't bring a maid into Malaysia. Why do we single guys always get picked on? On the other hand, we could be married to a fat American wife and have ten screaming kids so things could be worse! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Gloucesterguy

aubella said:


> As a UK national, you can extend your 90 days visa for another 60 days when you are in Malaysia, and then leave the country for another 72 hours (by the rule) if you want to get another 90 days in Malaysia. However, if the officer at the immigration checkpoint found out that you have stayed in Malaysia without a long term visa for more than 182 days in a year, you may either be granted a shorter visa (14 days) or may require you to stay out from Malaysia for a longer period in order to stamp another 90 days for you.
> 
> On the other hand, should you decide to pursue the route in MM2H further, feel free to contact me I am General Manager of Aubella (MM2H) Sdn. Bhd.
> 
> The requirement for deposit of MYR150,000 is a must, but the requirement for MYR 350,000 as a financial proof for the application can be adjusted lower on a case by case basis.


Hello Aubella,
After some contemplation of the alternatives, it seems like the Mm2h program is the only sensible way to go. Before making any application I will most likely spend a few Months in Malaysia with assistance from some recommended contacts already living there from the Philippines, to get a better idea of the country and where to live.

Even so, must reconcile and get an assessment of my staus and ability to obtain the Mm2h before stepping out of the UK. on a visit, just in case I end up applying for the full Monty and end up in tears

Saw your post that new applicants can now only withdraw MYR50,000 of the MYR150,000 initially deposited after the first year- that appeared to apply to all age groups, am I correct?

Do not really understand what the MYR350,000 financial proof is all about? can you elaborate please.


----------



## Serendipity2

aubella said:


> As a UK national, you can extend your 90 days visa for another 60 days when you are in Malaysia, and then leave the country for another 72 hours (by the rule) if you want to get another 90 days in Malaysia. However, if the officer at the immigration checkpoint found out that you have stayed in Malaysia without a long term visa for more than 182 days in a year, you may either be granted a shorter visa (14 days) or may require you to stay out from Malaysia for a longer period in order to stamp another 90 days for you.
> 
> On the other hand, should you decide to pursue the route in MM2H further, feel free to contact me I am General Manager of Aubella (MM2H) Sdn. Bhd.
> 
> The requirement for deposit of MYR150,000 is a must, but the requirement for MYR 350,000 as a financial proof for the application can be adjusted lower on a case by case basis.



Hi aubella [beautiful gold???] 

Thanks [sort of] for the update. No longer is Malaysia that great for retirees. It sure makes no sense for us to have to keep on deposit MYR 100,000 after the first year. Instead of making it easier and friendlier for retirees they seem more interested in our money. If we were working it wouldn't be so bad but when you are retired you have no idea if/when you will need your money and at that point you have two choices - leave Malaysia [or at least dump the MM2H visa] or have enough money where you can help subsidize the Malaysian banks. I have no interest in the latter - they have more money than I do and the thought of needing to give up my home to get my money - then what? Camp out in Mexico? Not a good more. I'll go to Malaysia but I'll sure not get an MM2H visa and if/when they don't want me around - I'm gone. No buying of real estate and then try to juggle moving a "new" homeland while also trying to get my money back from the government AND try to sell an home. Not going to happen. I"ll arrive with a suitcase or two and I'll leave with a suitcase or two. Too bad too, as it IS a great country but evidently the geniuses who came up with this nonsense are the same geniuses that allow taxi's to go "off meter" at night so they can rip us off. A pox on both their houses! Thanks for the heads-up! 

Serendipitiy2


----------



## Serendipity2

aubella said:


> It is not true that after 60 years old you can buy health insurance. We arrange health insurance for last entry age of 70 years old, and the insurance is guaranteed to be renew until age 80 years old. The insurance company is Prudential.
> 
> As an expat, you can seek medical outpatient treatment in government hospital for MYR 5 each time, just a bit more expensive than the local rate of MYR 1
> 
> My mistake in previous post, I thought that I read that house ownership is an issue, but you are right, house ownership is a very simple and straightforward issue for even expats in Malaysia



aubella,


Arghhhh, 

I should have pointed out that you now have to leave MYR 100,000 on deposit after the first year NOT the MYR 60,000 which it use to be. That's a BIG difference for the privilege of having an MM2H visa and making Malaysia my retirement home.


----------



## aubella

Serendipity2 said:


> aubella,
> 
> 
> Arghhhh,
> 
> I should have pointed out that you now have to leave MYR 100,000 on deposit after the first year NOT the MYR 60,000 which it use to be. That's a BIG difference for the privilege of having an MM2H visa and making Malaysia my retirement home.


By taking more from you, Malaysia Government will give back something to you....

As per the new guideline, you now can:

1) Work part-time for up to 20 hours a week, in a job approved by the government.
2) Invest and manage your own business, as long as you form a private limited company.
3) Even if you do not buy a house, if you have invested in a unspeculative business, you could withdraw the MYR 50,000 or MYR 150,000(for anyone below 50 years old) after one year of MM2H.

So rather than looking at the additional MYR 40,000 that has been taken out from your retirement nest, you could look at the other side of the coin of which you could generate more income in Malaysia to support your retirement life. Life of just lying in the beach all days will be very boring after a few months. Even if you do not need the income, the choice of able to turn a hobby into a income generating activities can be quite satisfying.

If one is below 50 years old, the requirement has now changed to maintaining MYR 150,000 after one year, which means that only MYR 150,000 are allowed to be withdrawn.


----------



## aubella

aubella stands for "how beautiful" life is in Italian. With the Au as symbol for Gold, It basically means:

"How beautiful" the "Golden" years can be in Malaysia.


----------



## aubella

Gloucesterguy said:


> Hello Aubella,
> After some contemplation of the alternatives, it seems like the Mm2h program is the only sensible way to go. Before making any application I will most likely spend a few Months in Malaysia with assistance from some recommended contacts already living there from the Philippines, to get a better idea of the country and where to live.
> 
> Even so, must reconcile and get an assessment of my staus and ability to obtain the Mm2h before stepping out of the UK. on a visit, just in case I end up applying for the full Monty and end up in tears
> 
> Saw your post that new applicants can now only withdraw MYR50,000 of the MYR150,000 initially deposited after the first year- that appeared to apply to all age groups, am I correct?
> 
> Do not really understand what the MYR350,000 financial proof is all about? can you elaborate please.


The process of getting into MM2H is pretty simple actually:

1) You need to prove that you have MYR 350,000 as cash asset
2) You have sufficient income (either pension or even rental income, investment income etc) to support yourself, if you are single and over 50 years old, usually it means an income of over MYR 7,000 and close to MYR 10,000 per month

once you have shown documentary proof of the above, we can get an approval from the government, of which then the MYR 150,000 fixed deposit requirement applies.

The MYR 150,000 fixed deposit requirement only apply to applicant over 50 years old. For applicant below 50 years old, MYR 300,000 fixed deposit is required initially, and will be allowed to withdraw MYR 150,000 subject to certain conditions.


----------



## Serendipity2

aubella said:


> By taking more from you, Malaysia Government will give back something to you....
> 
> As per the new guideline, you now can:
> 
> 1) Work part-time for up to 20 hours a week, in a job approved by the government.
> 2) Invest and manage your own business, as long as you form a private limited company.
> 3) Even if you do not buy a house, if you have invested in a unspeculative business, you could withdraw the MYR 50,000 or MYR 150,000(for anyone below 50 years old) after one year of MM2H.
> 
> So rather than looking at the additional MYR 40,000 that has been taken out from your retirement nest, you could look at the other side of the coin of which you could generate more income in Malaysia to support your retirement life. Life of just lying in the beach all days will be very boring after a few months. Even if you do not need the income, the choice of able to turn a hobby into a income generating activities can be quite satisfying.
> 
> If one is below 50 years old, the requirement has now changed to maintaining MYR 150,000 after one year, which means that only MYR 150,000 are allowed to be withdrawn.




Hi aubella,


Hmmm, pay for the privilege of working - so long as the government approves of what I do? I'm not sure that's a plus. How about if what you know or want to do isn't allowed? That sounds very one-sided having to pay to work - and only up to 20 hours. 

I would hope anywhere one went we could invest and 'manage' our affairs - but they want to regulate even that by require that one form a private limited company? More bureaucratic interferrence, red tape and expense so that the government can tax us? Not trying to be argumentative but again, not a very big plus to leave an extra $US11,500 in a government approved bank. Why not just go there, live on a regular 'Social" visa and every 90 days take a side trip. Annoying and a bit of a hassle but it sure gives you a lot more money that you get to keep. When people reach 65 being "allowed" to work but "only" up to 20 hours isn't really very attractive. I'm reminded of the quote - "That government is best that governs least". Nations do far better when they leave their citizens [and those who chose to legally live there] unfettered by an over-reaching government. That was what made nations great and the over-regulating is what destroys them. It made America great and now it's destroying it by over-reaching, unnecessary government bureaucrats insinuating themselves into every nook and cranny of our lives. Same is true of Italy - it's greatest days were the glory years of the Renaissance but look at that great nation now. A pox on a government that regulates for their own benefit. Anyway, thanks for your response but their MM2H program, which sounded so attractive, isn't attractive anymore given those extra burdens. 

Serendipity2


----------



## aubella

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi aubella,
> 
> 
> Hmmm, pay for the privilege of working - so long as the government approves of what I do? I'm not sure that's a plus. How about if what you know or want to do isn't allowed? That sounds very one-sided having to pay to work - and only up to 20 hours.
> 
> I would hope anywhere one went we could invest and 'manage' our affairs - but they want to regulate even that by require that one form a private limited company? More bureaucratic interferrence, red tape and expense so that the government can tax us? Not trying to be argumentative but again, not a very big plus to leave an extra $US11,500 in a government approved bank. Why not just go there, live on a regular 'Social" visa and every 90 days take a side trip. Annoying and a bit of a hassle but it sure gives you a lot more money that you get to keep. When people reach 65 being "allowed" to work but "only" up to 20 hours isn't really very attractive. I'm reminded of the quote - "That government is best that governs least". Nations do far better when they leave their citizens [and those who chose to legally live there] unfettered by an over-reaching government. That was what made nations great and the over-regulating is what destroys them. It made America great and now it's destroying it by over-reaching, unnecessary government bureaucrats insinuating themselves into every nook and cranny of our lives. Same is true of Italy - it's greatest days were the glory years of the Renaissance but look at that great nation now. A pox on a government that regulates for their own benefit. Anyway, thanks for your response but their MM2H program, which sounded so attractive, isn't attractive anymore given those extra burdens.
> 
> Serendipity2


One can of course live in Malaysia for a certain period under a normal tourist visa, but it would be very difficult to live "forever" here under the 90 days tourist visa. I have American clients who were eventually "politely" informed by the immigration officer when she tried to enter Malaysia to get another 90days after staying for 2 years, that if she intend to stay for long term she has to get a long term visa or else she may be rejected from entry the next time she comes in.

After all, Malaysia is the attraction. MM2H is just a program that facilitates for that. I presume everyone is coming here because of what Malaysia can offer, or ain't I correct?

Thank you for sharing your feedback.

Regards,

Aubella.com


----------



## Serendipity2

aubella said:


> One can of course live in Malaysia for a certain period under a normal tourist visa, but it would be very difficult to live "forever" here under the 90 days tourist visa. I have American clients who were eventually "politely" informed by the immigration officer when she tried to enter Malaysia to get another 90days after staying for 2 years, that if she intend to stay for long term she has to get a long term visa or else she may be rejected from entry the next time she comes in.
> 
> After all, Malaysia is the attraction. MM2H is just a program that facilitates for that. I presume everyone is coming here because of what Malaysia can offer, or ain't I correct?
> 
> Thank you for sharing your feedback.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Aubella.com




Hi aubella,

I agree that Malaysia has much to offer and it should be on everyone's list of places to retire to but those who are retiring should not have to pay for the privilege of living there in the form of a rather substantial amount deposited into a bank nor is the ability to work a great incentive. While I think most would like to engage in some activity to augment their income that's their business and not the government's. What retirees DO bring to a country is their lifetime of experience and knowledge which they share, the money they spend to make the economy even stronger and the simple fact that they are usually good citizens and not involved in nefarious activities. So, for retirees, I disagree with the MM2H visa program - expat retirees only bring benefits to the host country and shouldn't have to 'bribe' their way in. In a different way those still working also bring their knowledge, their energy and their money to Malaysia and all benefit for them doing so. Again, the government that governs least governs best. 

Also, keep in mind that what the government grants it can also take away so that 10 year visa could be taken very easily should you offend someone in the government and then struggle mightily to get your money out of that bank. While Malaysia is high on my list of destinations they really need to rethink their policies to be more open and inviting to expats. Right now the only thing that differentiates Malaysia from a dozen other Asian countries is the ability to buy and own your own home - but most allow ownership of a condo [since no land is involved] so that single difference isn't enough to make Malaysia stand out all that much from a host of others. Just my humble opinion but I would never, under those guidelines, consider a MM2H visa. Thanks for your informative post even though we disagree! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Gloucesterguy

:focus:


aubella said:


> The process of getting into MM2H is pretty simple actually:
> 
> 1) You need to prove that you have MYR 350,000 as cash asset
> 2) You have sufficient income (either pension or even rental income, investment income etc) to support yourself, if you are single and over 50 years old, usually it means an income of over MYR 7,000 and close to MYR 10,000 per month
> 
> once you have shown documentary proof of the above, we can get an approval from the government, of which then the MYR 150,000 fixed deposit requirement applies.
> 
> The MYR 150,000 fixed deposit requirement only apply to applicant over 50 years old. For applicant below 50 years old, MYR 300,000 fixed deposit is required initially, and will be allowed to withdraw MYR 150,000 subject to certain conditions.


AuBella,
OK it seems simple, BUT does the MYR350,000 have to be literally CASH or can it be a house with a cash equity value of at least that amount.
Surely I would not have to sell my UK property just to get that amount of liquidity in a UK bank? If so, the the Malaysian government is expecting too much in my case

So, now it seems from your posts that, because I am 65 years old, the whole of the MYR150,000 has to remain on deposit in a Malaysian bank until I decide to leave the country. Previously it appeared that 50% would be returned after 12 months. Then a new ruling reduced that to 33%. Which is correct?

I find that Lloyds TSB (My Bank) has a branch in Malaysia and so I could, it appears possible, open a seamless overseas account for my needs in both Malysia and the UK. Am wondering if the Lloyds TSB in Malaysia qualifies for the MYR 150,000 deposit. Do you know?

As far as the income requirements are concerned, I qualify, so long as I combine pension and rental incomes.:clap2:

As far as the MYR 150,000 deposit is concerned, that too appears possible for me to comply following other enquiries.:clap2:

Once the MYR350,000 cash assett requirement is clear, then I will know if the MM2H is suitable for me or not.

You input is greatly appreciated:focus:


----------



## Gloucesterguy

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi aubella,
> 
> 
> Hmmm, pay for the privilege of working - so long as the government approves of what I do? I'm not sure that's a plus. How about if what you know or want to do isn't allowed? That sounds very one-sided having to pay to work - and only up to 20 hours.
> 
> I would hope anywhere one went we could invest and 'manage' our affairs - but they want to regulate even that by require that one form a private limited company? More bureaucratic interferrence, red tape and expense so that the government can tax us? Not trying to be argumentative but again, not a very big plus to leave an extra $US11,500 in a government approved bank. Why not just go there, live on a regular 'Social" visa and every 90 days take a side trip. Annoying and a bit of a hassle but it sure gives you a lot more money that you get to keep. When people reach 65 being "allowed" to work but "only" up to 20 hours isn't really very attractive. I'm reminded of the quote - "That government is best that governs least". Nations do far better when they leave their citizens [and those who chose to legally live there] unfettered by an over-reaching government. That was what made nations great and the over-regulating is what destroys them. It made America great and now it's destroying it by over-reaching, unnecessary government bureaucrats insinuating themselves into every nook and cranny of our lives. Same is true of Italy - it's greatest days were the glory years of the Renaissance but look at that great nation now. A pox on a government that regulates for their own benefit. Anyway, thanks for your response but their MM2H program, which sounded so attractive, isn't attractive anymore given those extra burdens.
> 
> Serendipity2


Hi Serendipity,
I was womdering about the deposit money. Presumably, there will be interest paid if the correct account is chosen. Noticed a retiree deposit account might pay almost 4%pa- book marked that somewhere! Thought that might sweeten the bitter pill a little. Dont know if it is pssible to get higher than that without taking risks!
Quite liked the idea of setting up a small ltd company - Custom Dessmaking and Suits etc., employing my Filipina friend who is an expert at this. Would be very happy to work the 20hrs per week in this little venture. Think she probably works 90hrs per week now, just to scrape up a living wage in the Philipines. Maybe there is a rule preventing me from doing this!- Oh my god. Better that than trying to bring her in as a maid which is not possible under the rules it seems.


----------



## Serendipity2

Gloucesterguy said:


> :focus:
> 
> AuBella,
> OK it seems simple, BUT does the MYR350,000 have to be literally CASH or can it be a house with a cash equity value of at least that amount.
> Surely I would not have to sell my UK property just to get that amount of liquidity in a UK bank? If so, the the Malaysian government is expecting too much in my case
> 
> So, now it seems from your posts that, because I am 65 years old, the whole of the MYR150,000 has to remain on deposit in a Malaysian bank until I decide to leave the country. Previously it appeared that 50% would be returned after 12 months. Then a new ruling reduced that to 33%. Which is correct?
> 
> I find that Lloyds TSB (My Bank) has a branch in Malaysia and so I could, it appears possible, open a seamless overseas account for my needs in both Malysia and the UK. Am wondering if the Lloyds TSB in Malaysia qualifies for the MYR 150,000 deposit. Do you know?
> 
> As far as the income requirements are concerned, I qualify, so long as I combine pension and rental incomes.:clap2:
> 
> As far as the MYR 150,000 deposit is concerned, that too appears possible for me to comply following other enquiries.:clap2:
> 
> Once the MYR350,000 cash assett requirement is clear, then I will know if the MM2H is suitable for me or not.
> 
> You input is greatly appreciated:focus:



gloucesterguy,

"So, now it seems from your posts that, because I am 65 years old, the whole of the MYR150,000 has to remain on deposit in a Malaysian bank until I decide to leave the country. Previously it appeared that 50% would be returned after 12 months. Then a new ruling reduced that to 33%. Which is correct?"

I'd best let aubella clarify [but you can too by Googling MM2H visa as posted by Malaysian government - it's all there. Of the MYR 150,000 for your MM2H retirement visa you use to be required to leave MYR 60,000 on deposit until you left Malaysia. That's been increased to MYR 100,000 - or an extra MYR 40,000. The same fools that run my government here must run the Malaysian MM2H visa program, ie "We're not happy until you're not happy". :|

The bank IS paying over 3% interest but who knows if they end up reducing that to holders of MM2H visas. There isn't any reason they couldn't. Governments that keep changing the 'rules' make me nervous - not a very good or stable sign in my opinion. 

Serendipity2


----------



## tumbleweeds

Oh, sorry, I just read this thread for the first time - I'm getting lazy! Anyway, here's some information about the MM2H and living long-term in Malaysia on a tourist visa that hasn't been discussed in this thread. I'll also try to address some misinformation.

First of all, regardless of technicalities, many people have lived for many years by just getting what is called a "Social Visit Pass," which is what you get when you go through customs (by air or land) and is good for 90 days for UK and US nationals. This is not the same as a visa. You just get your passport stamped when passing through customs - no application or costs required. I lived for over 2 years in Malaysia this way, leaving for the most part for only a few hours before returning. Never had a problem. As long as you look relatively clean-cut, I've never heard of anyone having a problem this way.

The MM2H is a "Social Visit Pass" and a "Visa." It is good, initially, for a few months short of your passport expiration date and up to ten years (which is NOT the same as a ten year visa!). However, it's called a "perpetual visa" as it is renewable - again, for a period of UP TO ten years. There have been several changes made to the MM2H since February, 2009. First of all, unfortunately, the deposit requirements have increased. If you are under the age of 50, you need to show proof of having liquid assets of at least 500,000 RM and must open a fixed deposit account of at least 300,000 RM. Half of that can be withdrawn after one year for a home purchase, education or medical expenses. The remainder must be held in a Malaysian bank for the duration of your stay under the MM2H program. You also need to show proof that you have a monthly income of at least 10,000 RM.

If you are over the age of 50, you need to show proof of having liquid assets of at least 350,000 and make a fixed deposit of at least 150,000 RM. After one year, you can withdraw 50,000 RM of that for home purchase, education or medical expenses. The remainder must be held in a fixed deposit account in a Malaysian bank. Alternately, you can show proof of receiving a pension of 10,000 RM per month. This bypasses the requirement for a fixed deposit. But you must be over 50 to qualify for this.

You do earn interest on the fixed deposit and it is exempt from Malaysian taxes.

It is possible to work or own a business under the MM2H. However, if you want to own a business, you must have two directors and a secretary (the secretary can also serve as a director). BOTH directors must be ordinary Malaysian citizens! If working, you can work up to 20 hours a week in a critical field (there are many fields that fall in this category, which is basically anything where it would be difficult or impossible to find a Malaysian to fill the position.) I have not found any information from the government that says that part of the fixed deposit can be withdrawn to open a business in Malaysia. With either working under the MM2H or opening a business, there's a lot of red tape to go through - if you want to do this, be sure to read up on what is required.

You can buy a home in Malaysia with or without the MM2H. However, the property (which must be residential, not commercial) must cost at least 250,000 RM (300,000 RM if it's in Kuching, Miri or Sibu in the state of Sarawak.) If you're there under the MM2H, you can get financing for up to 80% of the purchase price. If you are not under the MM2H, you can get up to 60% of the purchase price financed. You can own more than one residential property and you can rent them out. If you eventually sell the house, there are no capital gains taxes to pay. However, there are annual property taxes assessed which you have to pay - same as any Malaysian homeowner. 

No income that you earn offshore is taxable under the MM2H program. Pensions, dividends, interest, etc. is tax-free. Interest from fixed deposits in Malaysian banks (up to a certain amount - I forget, but it's quite high) is also tax-free. You can also purchase a Malaysian-made vehicle under the MM2H with no duty or sales taxes (that's a one-time deal) or you can import your vehicle duty and tax-free (also a one-time deal). 

An agent is not required, but there is enough red tape in getting the MM2H where I'd recommend having an agent. Fees range from around 1500 RM up to 10,000 RM and more.

The government website is Malaysia My Second Home and it's got all the details and more.

OK, I'm monitoring this thread now! Tumbleweeds


----------



## Serendipity2

tumbleweeds said:


> Oh, sorry, I just read this thread for the first time - I'm getting lazy! Anyway, here's some information about the MM2H and living long-term in Malaysia on a tourist visa that hasn't been discussed in this thread. I'll also try to address some misinformation.
> 
> First of all, regardless of technicalities, many people have lived for many years by just getting what is called a "Social Visit Pass," which is what you get when you go through customs (by air or land) and is good for 90 days for UK and US nationals. This is not the same as a visa. You just get your passport stamped when passing through customs - no application or costs required. I lived for over 2 years in Malaysia this way, leaving for the most part for only a few hours before returning. Never had a problem. As long as you look relatively clean-cut, I've never heard of anyone having a problem this way.
> 
> The MM2H is a "Social Visit Pass" and a "Visa." It is good, initially, for a few months short of your passport expiration date and up to ten years (which is NOT the same as a ten year visa!). However, it's called a "perpetual visa" as it is renewable - again, for a period of UP TO ten years. There have been several changes made to the MM2H since February, 2009. First of all, unfortunately, the deposit requirements have increased. If you are under the age of 50, you need to show proof of having liquid assets of at least 500,000 RM and must open a fixed deposit account of at least 300,000 RM. Half of that can be withdrawn after one year for a home purchase, education or medical expenses. The remainder must be held in a Malaysian bank for the duration of your stay under the MM2H program. You also need to show proof that you have a monthly income of at least 10,000 RM.
> 
> If you are over the age of 50, you need to show proof of having liquid assets of at least 350,000 and make a fixed deposit of at least 150,000 RM. After one year, you can withdraw 50,000 RM of that for home purchase, education or medical expenses. The remainder must be held in a fixed deposit account in a Malaysian bank. Alternately, you can show proof of receiving a pension of 10,000 RM per month. This bypasses the requirement for a fixed deposit. But you must be over 50 to qualify for this.
> 
> You do earn interest on the fixed deposit and it is exempt from Malaysian taxes.
> 
> It is possible to work or own a business under the MM2H. However, if you want to own a business, you must have two directors and a secretary (the secretary can also serve as a director). BOTH directors must be ordinary Malaysian citizens! If working, you can work up to 20 hours a week in a critical field (there are many fields that fall in this category, which is basically anything where it would be difficult or impossible to find a Malaysian to fill the position.) I have not found any information from the government that says that part of the fixed deposit can be withdrawn to open a business in Malaysia. With either working under the MM2H or opening a business, there's a lot of red tape to go through - if you want to do this, be sure to read up on what is required.
> 
> You can buy a home in Malaysia with or without the MM2H. However, the property (which must be residential, not commercial) must cost at least 250,000 RM (300,000 RM if it's in Kuching, Miri or Sibu in the state of Sarawak.) If you're there under the MM2H, you can get financing for up to 80% of the purchase price. If you are not under the MM2H, you can get up to 60% of the purchase price financed. You can own more than one residential property and you can rent them out. If you eventually sell the house, there are no capital gains taxes to pay. However, there are annual property taxes assessed which you have to pay - same as any Malaysian homeowner.
> 
> No income that you earn offshore is taxable under the MM2H program. Pensions, dividends, interest, etc. is tax-free. Interest from fixed deposits in Malaysian banks (up to a certain amount - I forget, but it's quite high) is also tax-free. You can also purchase a Malaysian-made vehicle under the MM2H with no duty or sales taxes (that's a one-time deal) or you can import your vehicle duty and tax-free (also a one-time deal).
> 
> An agent is not required, but there is enough red tape in getting the MM2H where I'd recommend having an agent. Fees range from around 1500 RM up to 10,000 RM and more.
> 
> The government website is Malaysia My Second Home and it's got all the details and more.
> 
> OK, I'm monitoring this thread now! Tumbleweeds



tumbleweeds.

Thanks for a great explanation of the MM2H visa and the alternative! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Gloucesterguy

*OVERS an UNDERS - very confusing*



tumbleweeds said:


> Oh, sorry, I just read this thread for the first time - I'm getting lazy! Anyway, here's some information about the MM2H and living long-term in Malaysia on a tourist visa that hasn't been discussed in this thread. I'll also try to address some misinformation.
> 
> First of all, regardless of technicalities, many people have lived for many years by just getting what is called a "Social Visit Pass," which is what you get when you go through customs (by air or land) and is good for 90 days for UK and US nationals. This is not the same as a visa. You just get your passport stamped when passing through customs - no application or costs required. I lived for over 2 years in Malaysia this way, leaving for the most part for only a few hours before returning. Never had a problem. As long as you look relatively clean-cut, I've never heard of anyone having a problem this way.
> 
> The MM2H is a "Social Visit Pass" and a "Visa." It is good, initially, for a few months short of your passport expiration date and up to ten years (which is NOT the same as a ten year visa!). However, it's called a "perpetual visa" as it is renewable - again, for a period of UP TO ten years. There have been several changes made to the MM2H since February, 2009. First of all, unfortunately, the deposit requirements have increased. If you are under the age of 50, you need to show proof of having liquid assets of at least 500,000 RM and must open a fixed deposit account of at least 300,000 RM. Half of that can be withdrawn after one year for a home purchase, education or medical expenses. The remainder must be held in a Malaysian bank for the duration of your stay under the MM2H program. You also need to show proof that you have a monthly income of at least 10,000 RM.
> 
> If you are over the age of 50, you need to show proof of having liquid assets of at least 350,000 and make a fixed deposit of at least 150,000 RM. After one year, you can withdraw 50,000 RM of that for home purchase, education or medical expenses. The remainder must be held in a fixed deposit account in a Malaysian bank. Alternately, you can show proof of receiving a pension of 10,000 RM per month. This bypasses the requirement for a fixed deposit. But you must be over 50 to qualify for this.
> 
> You do earn interest on the fixed deposit and it is exempt from Malaysian taxes.
> 
> It is possible to work or own a business under the MM2H. However, if you want to own a business, you must have two directors and a secretary (the secretary can also serve as a director). BOTH directors must be ordinary Malaysian citizens! If working, you can work up to 20 hours a week in a critical field (there are many fields that fall in this category, which is basically anything where it would be difficult or impossible to find a Malaysian to fill the position.) I have not found any information from the government that says that part of the fixed deposit can be withdrawn to open a business in Malaysia. With either working under the MM2H or opening a business, there's a lot of red tape to go through - if you want to do this, be sure to read up on what is required.
> 
> You can buy a home in Malaysia with or without the MM2H. However, the property (which must be residential, not commercial) must cost at least 250,000 RM (300,000 RM if it's in Kuching, Miri or Sibu in the state of Sarawak.) If you're there under the MM2H, you can get financing for up to 80% of the purchase price. If you are not under the MM2H, you can get up to 60% of the purchase price financed. You can own more than one residential property and you can rent them out. If you eventually sell the house, there are no capital gains taxes to pay. However, there are annual property taxes assessed which you have to pay - same as any Malaysian homeowner.
> 
> No income that you earn offshore is taxable under the MM2H program. Pensions, dividends, interest, etc. is tax-free. Interest from fixed deposits in Malaysian banks (up to a certain amount - I forget, but it's quite high) is also tax-free. You can also purchase a Malaysian-made vehicle under the MM2H with no duty or sales taxes (that's a one-time deal) or you can import your vehicle duty and tax-free (also a one-time deal).
> 
> An agent is not required, but there is enough red tape in getting the MM2H where I'd recommend having an agent. Fees range from around 1500 RM up to 10,000 RM and more.
> 
> The government website is Malaysia My Second Home and it's got all the details and more.
> 
> OK, I'm monitoring this thread now! Tumbleweeds


I'm gettng vey confused with OVERS and UNDERS. I am 65years old - love the under 50's but it would be so nice to cut out the double talk and focus on just one age group at a time.

I gave up bothering with MM2H after all the money grabbing requirements came to light and found plenty of lovely coutries who are not out to suck on foreign pensioners of above aveage pension income.

BUT THEN Tumbleweed made an interesting post. This little extract caught my attention as follows:
*If you are over the age of 50, you need to show proof of having liquid assets of at least 350,000 and make a fixed deposit of at least 150,000 RM. After one year, you can withdraw 50,000 RM of that for home purchase, education or medical expenses. The remainder must be held in a fixed deposit account in a Malaysian bank. Alternately, you can show proof of receiving a pension of 10,000 RM per month. This bypasses the requirement for a fixed deposit. But you must be over 50 to qualify for this*.

So can I forget the fixed deposit or NOT?? - How can such a simple subject apper to become so compex!!!!!!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:

Anyway AuBella was emphatic- the massive cash reserves, fixed deposits and fat cat pension is a must for Malaysia. 

Surely Malaysia is a lovely country, but then there are equally lovely places, more welcoming to pensioners. Maybe Malaysia can cream off a few thousand over a long period of time while other might make a killing by being rather more helpful.

Why do I waste my time - Must be an optimist


----------



## Serendipity2

Gloucesterguy said:


> I'm gettng vey confused with OVERS and UNDERS. I am 65years old - love the under 50's but it would be so nice to cut out the double talk and focus on just one age group at a time.
> 
> I gave up bothering with MM2H after all the money grabbing requirements came to light and found plenty of lovely coutries who are not out to suck on foreign pensioners of above aveage pension income.
> 
> BUT THEN Tumbleweed made an interesting post. This little extract caught my attention as follows:
> *If you are over the age of 50, you need to show proof of having liquid assets of at least 350,000 and make a fixed deposit of at least 150,000 RM. After one year, you can withdraw 50,000 RM of that for home purchase, education or medical expenses. The remainder must be held in a fixed deposit account in a Malaysian bank. Alternately, you can show proof of receiving a pension of 10,000 RM per month. This bypasses the requirement for a fixed deposit. But you must be over 50 to qualify for this*.
> 
> So can I forget the fixed deposit or NOT?? - How can such a simple subject apper to become so compex!!!!!!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Anyway AuBella was emphatic- the massive cash reserves, fixed deposits and fat cat pension is a must for Malaysia.
> 
> Surely Malaysia is a lovely country, but then there are equally lovely places, more welcoming to pensioners. Maybe Malaysia can cream off a few thousand over a long period of time while other might make a killing by being rather more helpful.
> 
> Why do I waste my time - Must be an optimist


gloucesterguy,

Surely you can handle two different scenarios. One is under fifty and the other is over fifty. Since you're 65 that makes you "over fifty". Simply ignore the former and concentrate on the latter. I agree with you that Malaysia has suddenly changed the rules and the amount required in liquid assets for someone "over fifty" [that's you and me] is way too high. So is leaving MYR 100,000 on deposit so long as you remain there on an MM2H visa. I will not be donating my money to fat cat bankers to sit on - and I always wonder and worry just how difficult getting it back will be.

That said, you've mentioned there are many other lovely nations who are as good or better. You have my undivided attention. Care to name one or two? Keep in mind Tumbleweeds also mentioned you can live there on a 'social' visa of 90 days and not participate in the MM2H visa. That makes a LOT more sense to me. The day I don't feel welcome it's an easy commute to the nearest border, taking my monthly expenditures into the Malay economy with me. So, about those alternatives, mate! 

Serendipity2


----------

